# BCS Bound Utah not BYU



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw this video on Youtube and thought I would share just to get things going in the sports section. I thought it was funny even though it is way premature.

[youtube:3gbjpw75]http://www.youtube.com/v/291-tA_Dqaw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3gbjpw75]


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Funny but very premature... sticks on the fire is all this is... there is a lot of football left to play and the Utes are not out of the woods yet... 

with that said i laughed... :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

All I can say is "KARMA"!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> All I can say is "KARMA"!


Pretty much... don't start taking the winning for granted. Seems that bit another team when they weren't expecting it last week. :shock: Just stay humble, play your games, win out and you'll find yourself in a big bowl game. Get ****y and think its going to be a cakewalk the rest of the season, or start looking forward to a BCS bowl game instead of focusing every week on your opponent and you'll find pride may lift you up but has a really long fall waiting for you if you fail. 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI you bone heads... The utes as a team did not make this... :wink:

**** overzealous UTE fans :lol: 

Oh wait :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys seem to be missing the point! :roll: For me it is a joke, I think it is way too early to start these BCS bowl talks, but it is just a funny video and as Frogger said it wasn't Brian Johnson and Kyle Whittingham that made this video. Have a little fun you tight ass's. :lol: The Utes have a VERY hard road ahead of them. New Mexico has had their number, TCU is awesome, and BYU is always good. It is not going to be easy by any means.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Idiots. How does one go to a BCS bowl with an 8-3 record like they are ending up with? With all due respect (Which isn't very much) the U isn't a BCS calibre team in any facet of their game. They are a decent Mountain west team, but that like saying you're the best team in the AFC west, why, because you kicked the crap out of the raiders and chiefs twice????

Very silly and a perfect example of what happens when one drinks during pregnancy.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Idiots. How does one go to a BCS bowl with an 8-3 record like they are ending up with? With all due respect (Which isn't very much) the U isn't a BCS calibre team in any facet of their game. They are a decent Mountain west team, but that like saying you're the best team in the AFC west, why, because you kicked the crap out of the raiders and chiefs twice????
> 
> Very silly and a perfect example of what happens when one drinks during pregnancy.


              Do you need some tissues? :lol: Is it your time of the month Tree you are being very sensitive? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> All I can say is "KARMA"!


My hell guys, this was a bored college student who made this. Don't confuse this with the Utah team, figured you guys were smarter than that :roll: Anyways, unlike BYU they know how to get the job done, and will not over look anyone. If they loose which is still a good chance they do, it won't be because of this video. So, did byu lose because all of you fans were telling us they will be in the title game?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Idiots. How does one go to a BCS bowl with an* 8-3* record like they are ending up with? With all due respect (Which isn't very much) the U isn't a BCS calibre team in any facet of their game. They are a decent Mountain west team, but that like saying you're the best team in the AFC west, why, because you kicked the crap out of the raiders and chiefs twice????
> 
> Very silly and a perfect example of what happens when one drinks during pregnancy.


Your nuts!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is actually freaking awesome! Nice vid. I hate the utahutes, but I think that vid is pretty funny.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have just decided that some BYU fans seem to be poor losers more than Utah fans. Just an observation, but BYU fans were laying it on thick for the first seven weeks, but now they can't handle it, lighten up boys, it was a joke. It means nothing, it is a stupid Youtube video, don't want to hurt anyones feelings. Have fun with it, because I know that if Utah loses at all the Sports section will light up with people making fun of the Utes. Now for the chicken! -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- *OOO*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I have just decided that some BYU fans seem to be poor losers more than Utah fans.


Only a HOMER would say that. Either that or someone with a poor memory. Or, BOTH! Where do you fit in there jahan? :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I have just decided that some BYU fans seem to be poor losers more than Utah fans.
> ...


I am a Aggie fan, nuff said.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, you don't like football at all, I get it! *(())*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great video! They have 3 tough games left that is for sure! But I am not sure how Y fan will take it if the Utes get thier 2nd BCS bid before the Y gets thier first one...


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Great video! They have 3 tough games left that is for sure! But I am not sure how Y fan will take it if the Utes get thier 2nd BCS bid before the Y gets thier first one...


probably how we feel when we see that stupid 1984 banner -)O(-


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

bowhunter3 wrote:


> My hell guys, this was a bored college student who made this. Don't confuse this with the Utah team, figured you guys were smarter than that


Yet you Utard Ute fans seem to do the same to the Cougs when some over Zealous cougar fan speaks up or the they get some national attention that you guys don't get. You just look for reasons to bash the Y. Why don't you put the same energy into finding something good about the Utes. It takes a season like this one to finally fill that little toilet bowl you all call a stadium. Ute fans are so dang blinded by their hatred that they really could care less about the Utes and just bash BYU.

All we have heard is how weak BYU's Schedule is. Who have the Utes played that is any better?

Michigan-2-5 lost to Troy Wow that is a tuff team
UNLV 3-4 Better than Michigan but not a powerhouse by any means.
Utah State 1-6 enough said
Air Force 6-2 not bad
Weber State 6-2 not bad but well you all nailed BYU for playing Norther Iowa and Weber isn't as good as they are.
Oregon State 4-3 beat the same Pac 10 teams BYU played minus USC. Utes favored by 11 at home and won by 3 wow.
Wyoming 2-5 Beat the bottom dweller again congrats on that.

As Karl Malone would have put it:
"Who have Utah Beat that BYU have not Beat?"

So Ute Fans until you have something to really brag about, go wrap you lips around a brew and shut up!!! :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> bowhunter3 wrote:
> 
> 
> > My hell guys, this was a bored college student who made this. Don't confuse this with the Utah team, figured you guys were smarter than that
> ...


Didn't you go to East Carbon High? Yeah, nuff said! :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Jahan wrote:


> Didn't you go to East Carbon High? Yeah, nuff said!


This coming from someone who went to Carbon High who has the worst football program in the state for the last 15-20 years (sorry Nate). When is the last time Carbon had a winning season? The only way you could have learned anything about football was to go and watch EC or Emery. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Jahan wrote:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you go to East Carbon High? Yeah, nuff said!
> ...


I can't argue with that.  My Sophomore and Senior years we went to state in football, I can't remember if we ended up with a winning season or not either of those years. My Senior year is when Jan was just a freshman and I think that is the last time they have gone to state. I think it was at least ten years before my sophomore year that they had gone to state. Carbon had a crappy football team, then I go to Utah State and they have a bad football team, I don't know anything else. :lol: EC doesn't have a football team still do they? I don't think they had one when I went to school. Now Emery always kicked our butts and they seemed to always have a good team.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

ECHS is a thing of the past. The school was torn down and now they are all shipped to Carbon. They stopped the football program around 94'. We were always the smallest school in the state to field a team. When the Carbon School district introduced drug testing they couldn't field enough kids for a football team. They then picked up fall baseball and struggled to fill a team for that. Because the school district had to match $ to $ the money spent at Carbon at E.C. it was easily justified to close down the school.  It is not the same place I grew up in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> FYI you bone heads... The utes as a team did not make this... :wink:


That much was clear.... whoever made it is the bonehead... jumping the gun much?? :?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah's coach Whitlessham is going on national media shooting his mouth off. I hope they can finish out undefeated so he doesn't look like a fool. I think they have the potential for that. I think they will manhandle BYU this year...they are just faster and more creative. BYU thinks they can go out with the same plays game after game, with no emotion and win. Hall to Collie is old. Handoff to Unga, who isn't running as well as he did last year is old. Hitting the tightend Pitta is old. Creativity would help. A little emotion would help. There is nothing wrong with marking a game on the calendar and looking forward to it. It did wonders for TCU when they played BYU.

Utah is fast and creative and will beat BYU fairly easily this year provided they stay healthy. You can see it in the way they play!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > FYI you bone heads... The utes as a team did not make this... :wink:
> ...


Notice the sarcastic wink... How old are you? :roll:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Jahan that is an awesome video! I'll definitely be showing that to some of my friends. Premature? Yes...but still funny.

Oh and I hate to do this to you, Jahan, but I'm about to let the cat out of the bag... :lol: 

I am friends with Jahan on facebook and there is an application on there where you can "become a fan" of many different things. Well, recently Jahan bacame a fan of University of Utah (specifically sports teams)! So there it is! As often as he tries to sit on the fence between BYU and U of U and claim to be an Aggies fan (which he may be), to me this is PROOF that Jahan is indeed also a fan of University of Utah football. 

Sorry Jahan, I had to. :lol: Be proud! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > FROGGER said:
> ...


10. By the way... the video sucked. :lol: So do the Utes but I keep pretending I like them so I get tickets. Is that bad of me?? :shock: Although I ran onto the field after the OSU game, I'd be the first to admit that their defense got worked and the O played like BYU intermural flag football players. Seriously though... with the video, there are just some things you don't say. The Utes are bound to be jinxed now.... probably to the point they'll finish lower than the Cougars in the rankings. Its like bringing up a no hitter to a pitcher in the bottom of the eighth before he goes out to pitch the top of the ninth for a complete game, no hit, shutout. -Ov- O-|-O -#&#*!-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, let me be the first to congratulate the Utes on a perfect 12-0 season and their trip to the Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Well, let me be the first to congratulate the Utes on a perfect 12-0 season and their trip to the Fiesta Bowl.


 :lol: Be careful, some of these guys think this is serious buisness. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan, just come out of the closet already! You've been outed by a 'friend'. _/O


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Utes will kick everyone's @ss this year and you better believe it. New Mexico doesn't have the Utes number. Hell they lost to Air Force 23-10 :roll: :roll: 

TCU will be their hardest game. BYU couldn't even lace of the UTES shoes. This is how bad BYU is and they got exposed.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Idiots. How does one go to a BCS bowl with an 8-3 record like they are ending up with? With all due respect (Which isn't very much) the U isn't a BCS calibre team in any facet of their game. They are a decent Mountain west team, but that like saying you're the best team in the AFC west, why, because you kicked the crap out of the raiders and chiefs twice????
> 
> Very silly and a perfect example of what happens when one drinks during pregnancy.


You want to make another bet???


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 10. By the way... the video sucked. :lol: So do the Utes but I keep pretending I like them so I get tickets. Is that bad of me?? :shock: Although I ran onto the field after the OSU game, I'd be the first to admit that their defense got worked and the O played like BYU intermural flag football players. Seriously though... with the video, there are just some things you don't say. The Utes are bound to be jinxed now.... probably to the point they'll finish lower than the Cougars in the rankings. Its like bringing up a no hitter to a pitcher in the bottom of the eighth before he goes out to pitch the top of the ninth for a complete game, no hit, shutout. -Ov- O-|-O -#&#*!-


Yep, you're right. Why don't the Utes just give up now? Clearly because a random guy makes a video as a joke, who might not have any association whatsoever to anyone on the Utes football team...now the Utes are DESTINED to have a meltdown of epic proportions and not win any more games. :roll:

Not sure if I understand that reasoning, but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The Utes are bound to be jinxed now


You guys are crazy if you believe in the Jinx Fairy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Not sure if I understand that reasoning, but you are entitled to your opinion.


Sports guy much? There are just some superstitions you don't question.... 8) They're screwed... no doubt about it, including probably losing the Holy War #436 or whatever number this is. Even if they were to win, they'll draw some top 10 team from somewhere and get killed in their bowl (if they make it on wins alone). Oh..... the shame. It could have been fantastic.... but now.... :? I forsee a meltdown of epic proportions.... :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I understand that reasoning, but you are entitled to your opinion.
> ...


Yes, Riverrat, I am a huge sports guy. In fact, I played varsity tennis all 4 years in high school and then played 2 years of college tennis in California. 95% of the stuff I watch on T.V. is sports, whether it be football, basketball, soccer, tennis, baseball...I'll watch just about anything except for hockey (even on rare occasions I'll watch a few minutes of hockey). I guess you could say I'm not your typical sports guy. I really never had any specific routine that I would do before my tennis matches. I guess I just never found anything that felt right. 
Anyway, I still don't understand your reasoning. The universe isn't going to re-align itself to screw the Utes over just because some random guy unaffiliated with the football team made a **** video. Someone else brought this up earlier in the thread, it's not like one of the Utes players made that video. If that were the case, then I would say yeah, they are way too overconfident and are setting themselves up for failure. Since this isn't the case, I don't see how that argument can be justified. 
If a song was written for every college football team that is still in contention for a BCS bowl game except for the Utes, and separetely declared how amazing each team is and prematurely declared how they are going to win the rest of their games, would that mean every team would be jinxed EXCEPT for the Utes? According to your reasoning, this is the case. Maybe I will find some people to do this, just to offset the clear fact that the Utes are currently jinxed. 
See what I'm getting at? The superstition argument is pretty ridiculous to make.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Well, let me be the first to congratulate the Utes on a perfect 12-0 season and their trip to the Fiesta Bowl.
> ...


You are not that crazy are you fatbass, oh wait you are a Alabama fan. :wink: :lol: I am joking, that is really a good team to like, by the way they are looking pretty **** good this year. There was no ban wagon jumping here, I really don't have a team to jump from. Let me give you guys my history, I really shouldn't since everyone seems to know better than I do on what my likings are. :?

I didn't even know Utah State existed (honestly) until I was a Junior in high school and went to Engineering State up in Logan, that is when I decided that was the school I wanted to attend. I still root for USU first and formost. Mjschijf the only reason I am not a fan of USU football, is because I can't seem to find one out there.  :shock: :lol:

I grew up hating BYU for no apparent reason, besides everyone I knew hated BYU. I have a lot a family that went to the U, started getting interested in them back in the early 90's when a guy that we had been watching at CEU transferred up and started playing for the Utes basketball team. Oh yeah, the Utes would come down to Price every year and have a week long summer practice down at the CEU football field if you can call it that.

Well there was about a 5-10 year period where I could care less about college sports, it wasn't until I was in high school I started getting interested into it. While I was up at a Utah State I loved to hate both BYU and Utah, especially in basketball. After I graduated I went to work for an engineering firm and we are split almost right down the middle, half USU grads and half Utah grads. My colleagues are hard core Utes fan, season ticket holders and all. I guess it is starting to rub off onto me a little. I went to the USU - Utah basketball game this last season was the only Aggie in the Utes student section. Me and my blue shirt stood out really bad amongst all the Utes. Oh wait I am suppose to be a Ute fan right Fatbass, what was I thinking. :wink: :lol:

I went to my first Utah football game the same game RR77 went to, Oregan State. It was an awesome game, even though Utah deserved to lose. I love to play devils advocate, I love jarring at people.

I no longer hate BYU, but I would rather see a Utah or especially the Aggies do better. To be honest I think BYU is a very good team and there is still a very good chance of them beating Utah.

Once again as I said at least twice now, this was just a joke, a little jab at the hard core BYU fans on here. The funny thing is many BYU fans say they just like good football, well IMO Utah and BYU both play good football, look at Utah bowl record in the last 10 years.

So call me a ban wagoner if you want, I am cheering for the Utes to win out this year. I would still like to see BYU do well and there is no hope for Aggies football.

P.S. Mjschijf tell them who else I am fans with? I am also a fan of Jan Jorgenson. :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Jahan wrote:


> have a lot a family that went to the U, started getting interested in them back in the early 90's when a guy that we had been watching at CEU transferred up and started playing for the Utes basketball team.


Would that have been Antwan Davidson?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey, I'm looking for a website that sells tickets to the Fiesta Bowl. Should I just look on the Utes site? That's where they should be, shouldn't they? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Jahan wrote:
> 
> 
> > have a lot a family that went to the U, started getting interested in them back in the early 90's when a guy that we had been watching at CEU transferred up and started playing for the Utes basketball team.
> ...


Yup, that was him. He was fun to watch, he use to dominate at CEU, but I heard he clashed with Majeras(sp?) and that is why he didn't get to play much. I don't know how true it is.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Hey, I'm looking for a website that sells tickets to the Fiesta Bowl. Should I just look on the Utes site? That's where they should be, shouldn't they? Thanks for your help in advance.


You are a bad bad man. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> See what I'm getting at? The superstition argument is pretty ridiculous to make.


I know of at least one MLB team that would beg to differ. :lol: About the superstition thing... its probably just me but there is definitely a "karma" you're better off not messing with. Of course, with tennis being a pretty individual thing, perhaps there is no superstition there, I honestly couldn't tell you anything about tennis....other than Martina used to grunt too much to really be a chick, and "Anna" is about the hottest girl I've seen in a tennis outfit. Oh yeah.... and Andre married some pretty smokin hot women. In all the team sports I've played, I have run across several of these things where folks take something for granted or the fans start running with the "sure thing" idea and all of a sudden Murphy rears his ugly head. I also have seen too many folks with superstitions/traditions/routines to believe there isn't something to it all. Even Pro has some idea... otherwise he wouldn't have said that about karma. We'll see how it plays out but I'd just about put money (and I don't have much) on the Utes being out of it when the dust settles. I think I heard the universe rip in two when this thread was posted. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

RR - you are on to something. I'm a religious man. I'm into THE GOD, and all that. But there are other gods - little g - kind of gods. There are fishing gods, hunting gods, sporting gods. Sometimes they smile on you. Sometimes not. Call it karma, luck, magic, whatever. The Lakota had it figured - in that god is manifest in nearly all things in all stages. The Cougs screwed with the football gods this year and it messed with them. The utahutes have been playing chicken with the football gods as well with the distractions going on during the bye week. I hope it doesn't bite them like it did the Cougs.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Jahan wrote:


> Yup, that was him. He was fun to watch, he use to dominate at CEU, but I heard he clashed with Majeras(sp?) and that is why he didn't get to play much. I don't know how true it is.


I was going to CEU when Antwan, Kris, Shambric, Junsie and Tom Cook were there. Man were they ever a mini UNLV they were dang fun to watch. I could tell you a few stories about Twan and his friends, I use to work out with them and was there dorm RA.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Jahan wrote:
> 
> 
> > Yup, that was him. He was fun to watch, he use to dominate at CEU, but I heard he clashed with Majeras(sp?) and that is why he didn't get to play much. I don't know how true it is.
> ...


That is funny, I still have some autographed stuff from that team. We use to go to every game, it seemed so big when I was younger.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> RR - you are on to something. I'm a religious man. I'm into THE GOD, and all that. But there are other gods - little g - kind of gods. There are fishing gods, hunting gods, sporting gods. Sometimes they smile on you. Sometimes not. Call it karma, luck, magic, whatever. The Lakota had it figured - in that god is manifest in nearly all things in all stages. The Cougs screwed with the football gods this year and it messed with them. The utahutes have been playing chicken with the football gods as well with the distractions going on during the bye week. I hope it doesn't bite them like it did the Cougs.


I'm mostly messin around G-Fish but I do buy into superstition... heavily. I'm with you in that there is THE God, but there are all sorts of little quirks of fate that go on all over the place.... I don't claim to understand it, just know there is a reason I don't step on foul lines when going into the field of play, reasons I do things a particular way in the field, getting ready for games, where, when and how I hunt, etc. Lame.... ?? Yeah, probably but it hasn't led me astray so far. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't think karma has anything to do with superstition. I believe when yuo focus on something, good or bad, you tend to be drawn to it. If you see a woman with her blouse showing 'extra', and you tell yourself not to stare so as to not get smacked by the wife, you INCREASE your odds of staring because that is what your sub-conscience hears from your conscience, to state at her 'extra'. Same goes for sports, I don't consider tennis a sport  , if you think about not fumbling you are more likely to fumble. If you instead think of making a first down/touchdown you are more likely to keep the ball. Winners don't think about not losing, they focus on POSITIVE thoughts. Jordon didn't release the ball over a 'pushed off' Russell and hope he didn't miss, he KNEW it was going in. The separation between good and great is often minuscule. One of the 7 gold medals won by Mike was won by .001 seconds. That's all that separated him from being a 'failure' in his "quest for perfection". Karma is what the Hindu call it, others call it the Law of Attraction, call it what you want, but its real.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Crap, I'm trying to help my Ute fan brothers find tickets to the bowl game featuring the 12-0 Utes. I thought it was the Fiesta Bowl for sure, now they say it's the Sugar Bowl. New Orleans will be more expensive but oh well. I'm glad I'll only have to go to Boise to see my cougs in the Humanitarian Bowl. 

Another question. Are they going to have the Utes play anymore games until their BCS bowl? Don't know if they have all been canceled yet or not. Might as well right? They are 12-0.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny thing about you BYU homers, is before the loss you guys were all bragging about your bcs bowl, and possible champion title shot, now you lose and all you can talk about is how the Utes won't make it, and all this talk about the Utes making it is premature, love how the tables have turned with you guys. Make this so entertaining. All I can say is we still have a shot, and you don't. And from everything that I have seen is they are handling this the right way and seem to really be taking this one game at a time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think utehomer has blinders on. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Funny thing about you BYU homers, is before the loss you guys were all bragging about your bcs bowl, and possible champion title shot, now you lose and all you can talk about is how the Utes won't make it, and all this talk about the Utes making it is premature, love how the tables have turned with you guys. Make this so entertaining. All I can say is we still have a shot, and you don't. And from everything that I have seen is they are handling this the right way and seem to really be taking this one game at a time.


I'm no Y homer. :shock: In case anyone has forgotten... the Titanic was unsinkable as well.... remember that funny little picture somebody put up? :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I think utehomer has blinders on. :roll:


So does one of the biggest Y homers I have ever seen. _(O)_ :roll: * YOU*


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing about you BYU homers, is before the loss you guys were all bragging about your bcs bowl, and possible champion title shot, now you lose and all you can talk about is how the Utes won't make it, and all this talk about the Utes making it is premature, love how the tables have turned with you guys. Make this so entertaining. All I can say is we still have a shot, and you don't. And from everything that I have seen is they are handling this the right way and seem to really be taking this one game at a time.
> ...


I am not saying that Utah is going to make it undefeated. Never has, but they still have a shot, a shot the BYU doesn't have. If you remember from day one I said I thought all three power teams in the conf. will have one loss. It is just funny how they change there tune so quickly, don't you think so?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone hear those crickets?? :lol: 

No, seriously, I agree. It kinda cracked me up the other day... got on here and usually there is tons of back and forth U and BYU banter and there were only U fans fraternizing.... seemed there was nothing said at all by the Y folks and that was a huge change from early on. They've still got a game to even the score though and I think the U should be worried... or at least very aware of the games they've still got to play.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I think utehomer has blinders on. :roll:
> ...


Hello pot, this is kettle. :? :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


HI :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone hear those crickets?? :lol:
> 
> No, seriously, I agree. It kinda cracked me up the other day... got on here and usually there is tons of back and forth U and BYU banter and there were only U fans fraternizing.... seemed there was nothing said at all by the Y folks and that was a huge change from early on. They've still got a game to even the score though and I think the U should be worried... or at least very aware of the games they've still got to play.


I agree, that game is always huge, and I don't think there is a Utah fan that would over look that game, I think Utah will win just because they are at home, but it will be a battle. Now, the New Mexico game scares the crap out of me. If they get by that game, they have 2 more tough games, but luckily they are at home. Still tough games left, and the game saturday showed that this conf. is harder than people realize with UNLV giving BYU all they could handle at home. BYU is still a tough team, TCU just exposed some flaws that might hurt them down the stretch.

And PRo I am a huge Utah fan and a homer, but I am also very realistic and have never said anything like what was been said on here by your fellow Y fans and even yourself. I have said day one, didn't think it would happen. But we still could see a one loss team in the Mt. West be a bcs bowl buster if Utah loses which would be cool. TCU is peaking at the right time, even know I hate them, they have a good chance if they beat Utah. *Go Utes though!!*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What have *I* said that was unrealistic? :?

TCU looks good, and I think if they run the tables the rest of the season they will bust the BCS. I think Boise State is a lock as well. I predict TCU and Boise will get into the BCS with TCU in the Sugar Bowl and Boise in the Fiesta Bowl. I have seen TCU play three games and their team speed is scary, they are playing with confidence and a 'championship' swagger, something BYU had but lost when manhandled by TCU. I think uteplayer is scared of TCU, at least they should be. New Mexico is third on uteplayers list of potential road bumps on the road to BCS.

Just this 'homers' views.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> What have *I* said that was unrealistic? :?
> 
> TCU looks good, and I think if they run the tables the rest of the season they will bust the BCS. I think Boise State is a lock as well. I predict TCU and Boise will get into the BCS with TCU in the Sugar Bowl and Boise in the Fiesta Bowl. I have seen TCU play three games and their team speed is scary, they are playing with confidence and a 'championship' swagger, something BYU had but lost when manhandled by TCU. I think uteplayer is scared of TCU, at least they should be. New Mexico is third on uteplayers list of potential road bumps on the road to BCS.
> 
> Just this 'homers' views.


I have seen TCU play this year as well, and they never impressed me until the BYU game. And I am still not convinced that they are that good. I think they were that much better than byu but I think that was just because they were prepared better and were far more athletic. Utah though has just as many athletes as TCU, I think Defensively wise Utah is just as tough or close to TCU. I think Utah has the edge in offense and special teams. And they are playing at home, but it should be a close game, i think Utah handles that game easier than people think, because of the confidence level TCU has, I think they will come in with a swagger like byu had and lose that game. NOw the BYU game is different because of the rivalry. It seems like it never matters who is better, it is still a close game, except for the strange 2004 season. Now you think New MExico is third on that list I say no. They are .500 at New Mexico and always play close games with them. They scare me way more than TCU does at Utah.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Now you think New MExico is third on that list I say no. They are .500 at New Mexico and always play close games with them. They scare me way more than TCU does at Utah.


I hope uteplayer has the same mindset. :mrgreen:

FWIW, TCU has the #2 ranked defense in the nation, even after playing Oklahoma who has a better offense than any team uteplayer has faced to date. Of course, this is just the view of BYU homer, addressing utehomer. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Now you think New MExico is third on that list I say no. They are .500 at New Mexico and always play close games with them. They scare me way more than TCU does at Utah.
> ...


And Utah is in the top 10 and I believe it is even in the top 5 in the nation in Defense.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

homer, did you even read what I wrote? :? TCU has a HIGHER ranked defense, yet YOU said uteplayer has as good of a defense, even though TCU's defense is ranked HIGHER even with having played against BETTER offenses to date. TCU is ranked only a few spots behind uteplayer even with a loss, NO other no-BCS team will get in with a loss besides TCU, uteplayer included.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> homer, did you even read what I wrote? :? TCU has a HIGHER ranked defense, yet YOU said uteplayer has as good of a defense, even though TCU's defense is ranked HIGHER even with having played against BETTER offenses to date. TCU is ranked only a few spots behind uteplayer even with a loss,* NO other no-BCS team will get in with a loss besides TCU, uteplayer included.*


*
*
did I not say that in my other post about them :roll:

and I said they have as good or close to tcu, which they do, they are close, but utah is better at offense and special teams. Like I have said before learn to read the whole post


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I think this is looking ahead a week or two, but I believe Utah is going to have to bring their "A game" to be able to beat TCU. Their offense, even though they are still undefeated, has been pretty shaky for most of the games throughout the first half. I don't think they can have a shaky first half and pull off the win against TCU. Utah's offense can be very good at times, they just need a little more consistency and a complete game. I am not 100% sure Brian is capable of putting together a complete, flawless game.

Funny thing, right now I believe there is only one team from the MWC that deserves to be in the top 15. Unfortunately, that team does not play their home games in Utah. Hopefully, I will be proven wrong in November when that team visits the state.

Sorry to sound so pessimistic. Just stating things as I see them.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

stick_man said:


> I think this is looking ahead a week or two, but I believe Utah is going to have to bring their "A game" to be able to beat TCU. Their offense, even though they are still undefeated, has been pretty shaky for most of the games throughout the first half. I don't think they can have a shaky first half and pull off the win against TCU. Utah's offense can be very good at times, they just need a little more consistency and a complete game. I am not 100% sure Brian is capable of putting together a complete, flawless game.
> 
> Funny thing, right now I believe there is only one team from the MWC that deserves to be in the top 15. Unfortunately, that team does not play their home games in Utah. Hopefully, I will be proven wrong in November when that team visits the state.
> 
> Sorry to sound so pessimistic. Just stating things as I see them.


Well I would hope that they would bring there "A" game every week. TCU will have to do the same as well. If both teams do that it should be a crazy game. Utah has only put one complete game together on offense all year and they are still undefeated I hope they don't have to rely on that the rest of the year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Utes' total defense is currently ranked #6, but....their pass defense is only ranked 25th and they haven't faced a good pass-happy team yet. Air Force runs. Oregon State runs. Colorado St. is three yards and a cloud of dust. Are we calling Weber St. and Utah St. teams? This year's below average Michigan squad throws the ball a little bit and the Utes squeaked out a 2 pt. win. Utah beat a decent UNLV squad, but BYU put up just as many points against that team. I've said it before and I'll say it again. We're in for another shootout at Rice Eccles this year. Last team with the ball wins.


----------

